
Charts that don’t seem quite right, organ donation edition (2015) - Yossi_Frenkel
https://jasoncollins.org/2015/02/11/charts-that-dont-seem-quite-right-organ-donation-edition/
======
gumby
I have _never_ understood the big deal about organ donation. The dead person
no longer uses the liver or whatnot and has no opinion. The other 98% of the
body will be discarded anyway so why not recycle?

~~~
MichaelBurge
Depending on how exactly you formalize that argument, it would go through just
as well for necrophilia. Yet it's not true that people supporting opt-out
organ donation implies they support opt-out necrophilia. So I think most
people reject your argument.

~~~
gumby
Seems odd to bring up necrophilia, but in general, except for hygenic and
crime investigation reasons, "abuse of a corpse" seems like a strange kind of
law as well.

I certainly couldn't care less what people might do with my body once I'm
dead. Burn it, bury it, ignore it, worship it -- whatever floats their boat.

------
wodenokoto
You are also not presented with a form to opt-in in Denmark, and you have to
request a form in order to opt-in.

So the chart is exactly as is stated.

In opt-in countries you have to contact authorities to opt-in and in opt-out
countries you have to contact authorities to opt-out.

The author has a moral position made clear early in the article, when saying
that more than 99% "failed to opt-out".

No they didn't fail to do anything. They either chose not to, or did care
enough about the subject matter to make a choice.

------
throwaway1892
I had a discussion with a French medical student concerning organ donation.
She said that the type of death where organs can be donated (cerebral death if
I remember right) is very uncommon (compared to cardiac arrest) so we did not
have to worry about it (or needed to opt-out). In addition, like in the
Austrian example, the relatives are consulted for their assent.

------
DKnoll
In Ontario, Canada apparently 31% of people are registered as a donor [0]. In
our case it's not opt-in or opt-out; everyone must answer yes or no when
verbally asked this question upon renewal of their health card (comes up for
renewal every 5 years on your birthday, required for government health
benefits, virtually every citizen and permanent resident has one).

[0]: [https://www.beadonor.ca/scoreboard](https://www.beadonor.ca/scoreboard)

